# stranded wire



## Ejw (Jan 30, 2009)

I was wondering if there is anything in the code on stranded wire wrapped around screws on switch's and recp if so what article i couldn't find anything just wondering if maybe i over looked it


----------



## JohnJ0906 (Jan 22, 2007)

Ejw said:


> I was wondering if there is anything in the code on stranded wire wrapped around screws on switch's and recp if so what article i couldn't find anything just wondering if maybe i over looked it


Nothing in the NEC.

That information would be in the UL White Book.

As memory serves, the screws are tested for both solid and stranded conductors.


----------



## electricista (Jan 11, 2009)

Ejw said:


> I was wondering if there is anything in the code on stranded wire wrapped around screws on switch's and recp if so what article i couldn't find anything just wondering if maybe i over looked it


A good trick is to strip the stranded wire but don't push the jacket off the wire entirely until you wrap it around the screw and tighten it. This holds the strands together nicely. I have also used needle nose pliers to hold the wire on, but it is hard to hold the pliers and use a screw driver at the same time.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

The trick I use is to twist the strands counter-clockwise tightly before you wrap them around the binding screw. I'm not sure why this keeps the strands from splaying out all over the place, but it works. Truth be told, I don't really wrap stranded around screws if I can at all help it, but sometimes you do what you gotta do.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

I have made many thousands of stranded terminations on devices. I didn't use or see solid wire during my first 10 years in the trade.
I start about 1 1/4 down the conductor with a pair of either strippers or side cutters and pull about 3/4" or so of insulation off to expose the conductor, I then wrap it around the screw clockwise and tighten the screw. I have never found it necessary to twist the conductors CCW as some guys mention here.
BTW, I have spent about 15 years doing only service work and find many many more solid wire failures than stranded.
Another interesting stat:
Very few new style aluminum wire failures compared to copper.


----------



## John Valdes (May 17, 2007)

electricista said:


> A good trick is to strip the stranded wire but don't push the jacket off the wire entirely until you wrap it around the screw and tighten it. This holds the strands together nicely. I have also used needle nose pliers to hold the wire on, but it is hard to hold the pliers and use a screw driver at the same time.


Thats how I do it also. No pliers though.
I had a master give me a hard time about this method many many years ago. One day I had to check some of his work and found out he was doing it too. He was to proud, stupid or whatever to give me credit for a good idea. It's the best way to go other than fork or ring connectors. :thumbsup:


----------



## micromind (Aug 11, 2007)

I 'untwist' the strands like Marc does. It seems to make the strands even tighter as the screw is tightened. 

This works on all stranded wire, including cord.

Rob


----------

